# My Collection Post Leaving Venomous Hobby



## Najakeeper (Mar 15, 2016)

Let's start with #1 Varanus sp. "samarensis" from Philippines

I have been researching for a large pet lizard since about 2003 but I have never had the space and/or time for one due to my venomous hobby.

Well, since I had to "mostly" give up on venomous (Related thread here) my collection got reduced to 1/3 of it's former size and on top of that I have this huge cage that I prepared for the King Cobra, I went for it.

The animal I got is a male Philippine Water Monitor. It is from the Varanus salvator complex but taxonomy here is a mess so some call it Varanus cummingi, others Varanus samarensis etc. Regardless of what he is, this is a captive bred male and one of the two first legal imports to Europe. I didn't get the female as I only have space and time for one.

Captive bred large monitors are very nice animals to work with as due to their intelligence, they get "tame" very easily. Normally they start skittish but get more docile with daily interaction however this boy already started quite docile and I hand feed him so he is super comfortable with me as you can see in the photos (middle of the day, animal quite warm.)

This is a different mindset from snakes as they require more care. Almost daily feeding, daily interaction, keeping an intelligent and curious animal entertained etc. I think this is something that can grow up with my family...

Let's see...

Reactions: Like 10 | Informative 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 15, 2016)

Striking colors, man.


----------



## JAG2469 (Mar 20, 2016)

He is beautiful


----------



## awiec (Mar 21, 2016)

Saddened to hear that we won't get more updates on the King but this guy is just as cute.


----------



## Travis K (Mar 21, 2016)

What's the max size an that guy and how much did you have to lay down for him?


----------



## Najakeeper (Mar 24, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Striking colors, man.





JAG2469 said:


> He is beautiful


Agreed guys!



awiec said:


> Saddened to hear that we won't get more updates on the King but this guy is just as cute.


Yeah, I have missed the little guy already.



Travis K said:


> What's the max size an that guy and how much did you have to lay down for him?


I would say he can grow to be around 150cm full grown max. with the tail but this is one of the smaller subspecies so I am hoping 100-120cm. About a €1000 in trade value as he is quite rare coming from Leyte, Philippines.


----------



## Najakeeper (Mar 25, 2016)

Here is a longer video of him:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Sajaha (Mar 25, 2016)

He's a handsome guy! Having a monitor hopefully will take up a good chunk of time you're used to giving to your collection. Closing one door let's open a new realm of possibilities and beginnings, look forward to seeing your post venomous collection!


----------



## viper69 (Mar 27, 2016)

Naja..wow, nice acquisition! Nice to see young monitor, they are all so cute at that size. If only they stayed small.

Does their juvi coloring remain into adulthood, the yellow is quite NICE!


----------



## Najakeeper (Mar 27, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Naja..wow, nice acquisition! Nice to see young monitor, they are all so cute at that size. If only they stayed small.
> 
> Does their juvi coloring remain into adulthood, the yellow is quite NICE!


I am glad he will grow up to be a giant, that's when they are so impressive .

The thing with these is the yellow intensifies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Mar 30, 2016)

Beautiful creature! Hope you enjoy having the little guy around and that he grows up into a gorgeous adult!


----------



## Najakeeper (Mar 30, 2016)

pannaking22 said:


> Beautiful creature! Hope you enjoy having the little guy around and that he grows up into a gorgeous adult!


Thanks!

Big step today as he climbed up my hand from his cage without food.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Mar 31, 2016)

Post venomous collection items #2 and #3

1.1 Morelia viridis from Kofiau Island, Indonesia

Male: Yellow individual, 2016 import, farm product. Has sub-dermal bumps due to parasites, which are dead now. Apparently these bumps will stay unless they are surgically removed but gets barely noticeable when the animal is full grown. He is small now and should be ready to breed 17/18 with decent feeding I assume. I hope he stays yellow 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...


















Female: Green individual with yellow belly scales. She was supposed to be yellow most of her life but changed color but no photos so who knows. 2015 import, has been in captivity for over a year.









Both fed immediately and have been feeding since I got them on frozen/thawed mice and rats so no feeding problems at all. I am excited for these guys.

Male just shed so here are some post shed photos as well:


With flash









Without flash:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Najakeeper (Mar 31, 2016)

I have called and cancelled my venomous snake permit today. It still was difficult...

To take away the tension, I filmed a quick Monitor Taming video:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle (Mar 31, 2016)

Very nice!  I thought green tree python juveniles were yellow (or sometimes maroon), and turned green as they reached adulthood.  But either way, gorgeous animals.


----------



## Najakeeper (Mar 31, 2016)

schmiggle said:


> Very nice!  I thought green tree python juveniles were yellow (or sometimes maroon), and turned green as they reached adulthood.  But either way, gorgeous animals.


Normally yes but some locales produce animals with high yellow remaining after the color change and only the Kofiau Island produces totally yellow animals in some cases, which can incidentally turn green anytime in their adult life.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Apr 3, 2016)

Fed them yesterday, great eaters. I will have a nice video next week.

In the meantime:













A couple more stills from next week's video:













And here is the other new addition, a hypomelanistic Black headed python, _Aspidites melanocephalus:





_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Najakeeper (Apr 7, 2016)

So much progress with this guy...







He is eating great as most monitors do but he is super friendly as long as you don't have jerky movements, climbs on you when you open the cage door etc. I am amazed with the progress we had with daily interaction.







I have to be away for 7 days, let's see how he reacts when I come back...


----------



## schmiggle (Apr 7, 2016)

Out of curiosity--does he always look for food when you're around?  Or just sort of climb on you because of a "why not"?


----------



## Najakeeper (Apr 7, 2016)

schmiggle said:


> Out of curiosity--does he always look for food when you're around?  Or just sort of climb on you because of a "why not"?


If he is close to the cage door, he climbs on me just to get out and about but I think a part of the Varanus brain is always looking for food anyway ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Apr 11, 2016)

I think I shot a very cool video this week of the yellow Kofiau Morelia viridis... I need to use this camera more for video it seems:


----------



## darkness975 (Apr 16, 2016)

When the family is grown more in the future, do you intend to re-acquire some veneomous snakes ? Or will you wait until you can build a completely separate domicile for them ?


----------



## Najakeeper (Apr 23, 2016)

darkness975 said:


> When the family is grown more in the future, do you intend to re-acquire some veneomous snakes ? Or will you wait until you can build a completely separate domicile for them ?


Eventually, I will get back to it but I would rather get some space outside the house.

In the meantime, here is the green Kofiau female:


----------



## darkness975 (Apr 23, 2016)

Glad to hear that eventually you will return (with a vengeance haha). The exotic animal community would definitely be losing a valuable asset if you gave it up for good. But I definitely understand the need for the pause and the desire for a separate domicile. 

Cheers!


----------



## Najakeeper (Apr 28, 2016)

darkness975 said:


> Glad to hear that eventually you will return (with a vengeance haha). The exotic animal community would definitely be losing a valuable asset if you gave it up for good. But I definitely understand the need for the pause and the desire for a separate domicile.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks mate...

The monitor lizard I have is getting tamer and more beautiful everyday. He is in shed now but still looks amazing after a bath:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkness975 (Apr 28, 2016)

Najakeeper said:


> Thanks mate...
> 
> The monitor lizard I have is getting tamer and more beautiful everyday. He is in shed now but still looks amazing after a bath:


Striking colors on your monitor


----------



## Najakeeper (May 2, 2016)

darkness975 said:


> Striking colors on your monitor


And some great hunting skills:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Najakeeper (May 9, 2016)

Here is a tiny little corn snake I got as well:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle (May 9, 2016)

Gorgeous colors!  I've never seen a snake like that.


----------



## Najakeeper (May 10, 2016)

schmiggle said:


> Gorgeous colors!  I've never seen a snake like that.


Agreed.  They are probably the prettiest corn morph out there. As they age the become a uniform dark blood red except for the white pied patches and the pattern disappears completely.


----------



## dementedlullaby (May 14, 2016)

Your monitor is cute as heck! Makes me want one but...Nope. I'll stick with my bearded dragons lol.


----------



## Najakeeper (May 29, 2016)

dementedlullaby said:


> Your monitor is cute as heck! Makes me want one but...Nope. I'll stick with my bearded dragons lol.


Monitors are amazing animals to work with. Very smart compared to many other lizards. You can get a small one, they have some cool Aussie monitors like the Pilbara.

Since the subject is Aussie monitors, here is my black headed python. They feed on small monitors in the wild  :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle (May 30, 2016)

Najakeeper said:


> Monitors are amazing animals to work with. Very smart compared to many other lizards. You can get a small one, they have some cool Aussie monitors like the Pilbara.
> 
> Since the subject is Aussie monitors, here is my black headed python. They feed on small monitors in the wild


That was quite a segue.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (May 30, 2016)

How is your black headed python as far as care/temperament?  I can't find much info on keeping them, and I've never had a big snake before so they intimidate me lol


----------



## Najakeeper (Jun 8, 2016)

schmiggle said:


> That was quite a segue.






xBurntBytheSunx said:


> How is your black headed python as far as care/temperament?  I can't find much info on keeping them, and I've never had a big snake before so they intimidate me lol


They are unpredictable. Some days you can play with them for hours and no incident, other days they will bite, constrict and hold on. I wouldn't wanna get bitten by a big one for sure. Care is easy, typical dry setup. Normal prey is lizards but they are fine with mice and rats. You just need to watch out for overfeeding.

In the meantime, here is an update on my beautiful water monitor:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Jun 14, 2016)

Henry is getting used to run around the house since I have my wife away on holiday for a couple weeks  :







And here is a nice kingsnake:


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 14, 2016)

Forgot to ask you this man: do you still own _Theraphosidae _and Centipedes, or you quit everything venomous so not only snakes? Remember you had a _S.hardwickei_ among others, great masters of escapes they are ah ah. 

Just curious :-s


----------



## Najakeeper (Jun 14, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Forgot to ask you this man: do you still own _Theraphosidae _and Centipedes, or you quit everything venomous so not only snakes? Remember you had a _S.hardwickei_ among others, great masters of escapes they are ah ah.
> 
> Just curious :-s


Just the snakes mate. I am not very concerned about the inverts I have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 14, 2016)

Najakeeper said:


> Just the snakes mate. I am not very concerned about the inverts I have.


Great, do you still own Centipedes, then :-s
I have recently bought a _S.subspinipes_, those buggers are crazy, man... 'OBT' are little tantrum childrens in comparison.


----------



## Najakeeper (Jun 15, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Great, do you still own Centipedes, then :-s
> I have recently bought a _S.subspinipes_, those buggers are crazy, man... 'OBT' are little tantrum childrens in comparison.


I do have a single _Scolopendra hardwickei _but he is not horrible, not that I take him out or anything. I mean after dealing with insane cobras, especially tarantulas don't get my heart beating fast.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Najakeeper (Jul 1, 2016)

Here is the 240cm terrarium, which was initially intended for the King Cobra but now houses the monitor lizard:







He really enjoys the cool end and the pool available. Should keep him happy for a couple years until his final half-room sized terrarium is built.

And here is how the room looks like in total:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Jul 9, 2016)

Closest I will come to owning a real life dinosaur (unless I decide to buy a couple chickens ) :

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Najakeeper (Jul 9, 2016)

Yellow just ate and is doing great as well. Very skittish though, strikes the glass unprovoked, shows all the signs of a wild caught animal even though she is farm bred...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## schmiggle (Jul 10, 2016)

Beautiful animals and beautiful pictures!  Just remember, if you want to keep a dinosaur, ducks and turkeys are also great options.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Jul 10, 2016)

I saw this thread last night, told myself 'no' and tried to move on.  But now I am becoming obsessed with acquiring a monitor.  Gorgeous beast.  I only have a bearded dragon now.  Your water monitor is simply breathtaking!
I want.


----------



## Najakeeper (Jul 10, 2016)

Ellenantula said:


> I saw this thread last night, told myself 'no' and tried to move on.  But now I am becoming obsessed with acquiring a monitor.  Gorgeous beast.  I only have a bearded dragon now.  Your water monitor is simply breathtaking!
> I want.


You can get a small Aussie monitor. Varanus pilbarensis are to die for. But even small monitors are a big responsibility and large ones should not be kept by most people.



schmiggle said:


> Beautiful animals and beautiful pictures!  Just remember, if you want to keep a dinosaur, ducks and turkeys are also great options.


 I will probably get an African Grey at some point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Jul 10, 2016)

African Grey parrots are amazing.  I've had mine nearly 20 years -- quite the vocabulary and a real snuggler.


----------



## Najakeeper (Aug 2, 2016)

My water cobras are getting fat for the upcoming breeding season. These are adults now, I raised them from tiny hatchlings and they are still very calm animals...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Najakeeper (Aug 21, 2016)

So the yellow male from Kofiau turned green within 15 days. Significant loss in monetary value but he still looks amazing:







Here is a video of him and the female:






Also check out my son Nefes with Henry, the reverse zoo:

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Sep 4, 2016)

Henry is getting big as expected:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sschind (Sep 5, 2016)

Najakeeper said:


> Yellow just ate and is doing great as well. Very skittish though, strikes the glass unprovoked, shows all the signs of a wild caught animal even though she is farm bred...



farm bred pretty much equals wild caught IMO.  beautiful snake though.


----------



## Najakeeper (Sep 28, 2016)

Love is in the air:

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## ratluvr76 (Sep 28, 2016)

aaaaaa!!! snake porn!! heh.. 

*keeping fingers for a nice clutch for you*.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Najakeeper (Sep 28, 2016)

ratluvr76 said:


> aaaaaa!!! snake porn!! heh..
> 
> *keeping fingers for a nice clutch for you*.


Thanks! I hope it works out as this is a Kofiau pair and the male was yellow until very recently.


----------



## Najakeeper (Sep 29, 2016)

Went about 12 hrs non stop  :

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ratluvr76 (Sep 29, 2016)

I know you keep them together for pairing purposes, but are you able to house them together on a permanent basis? If you had a large enough enclosure, could you keep groups of them together?


----------



## Najakeeper (Sep 29, 2016)

ratluvr76 said:


> I know you keep them together for pairing purposes, but are you able to house them together on a permanent basis? If you had a large enough enclosure, could you keep groups of them together?


They are in 80cm long terrariums so they stay by themselves. Technically, you can keep a few adults together in a large enough terrarium as long as you have only one male in there. Multiple males can fuel aggression.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Nov 21, 2016)

Weird weekend... A private zoo has seen my monitor lizard videos and got in touch with me to make me an offer to take Henry as a permanent display animal. They have a giant terrarium they want to fill and he would live an amazing life in there. I am quite upset about the idea of letting him go but he would live such a good life in there. 

I guess I will let him go...

Here is the latest video I shot talking about this:






Here is a photo of us yesterday, chilling together:

Reactions: Love 3


----------



## basin79 (Nov 21, 2016)

Najakeeper said:


> Weird weekend... A private zoo has seen my monitor lizard videos and got in touch with me to make me an offer to take Henry as a permanent display animal. They have a giant terrarium they want to fill and he would live an amazing life in there. I am quite upset about the idea of letting him go but he would live such a good life in there.
> 
> I guess I will let him go...
> 
> ...


That's incredibly selfless of you. A decision 100% for the benefit of your stunning monitor.

Is the zoo local to you? Would you be able to visit him often? I do hope the zoo will be giving you a free pass for life.

When I realised my 2 retic girls needed more room I emailed some zoos (as to me that would be the ultimate for them) but sadly non would take them.


----------



## Najakeeper (Nov 21, 2016)

basin79 said:


> That's incredibly selfless of you. A decision 100% for the benefit of your stunning monitor.
> 
> Is the zoo local to you? Would you be able to visit him often? I do hope the zoo will be giving you a free pass for life.
> 
> When I realised my 2 retic girls needed more room I emailed some zoos (as to me that would be the ultimate for them) but sadly non would take them.


The zoo is about 800kms from me unfortunately, in South of France. Yeah, they have offered lifetime visitation rights and I would do that once a year at least. This is quite hard on the entire family as we are super used to the little guy. Even my 9 month old wants to crawl to his cage sometimes .


----------



## basin79 (Nov 21, 2016)

Najakeeper said:


> The zoo is about 800kms from me unfortunately, in South of France. Yeah, they have offered lifetime visitation rights and I would do that once a year at least. This is quite hard on the entire family as we are super used to the little guy. Even my 9 month old wants to crawl to his cage sometimes .


Is it a well respected zoo? Are all the animals given a suitable enclosure both in terms of size and enrichment (if needed)?

If you feel you're able to give him everything he needs to have a great life then keep him. He's obviously very well taken care of and is the picture of health.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Nov 21, 2016)

basin79 said:


> Is it a well respected zoo? Are all the animals given a suitable enclosure both in terms of size and enrichment (if needed)?
> 
> If you feel you're able to give him everything he needs to have a great life then keep him. He's obviously very well taken care of and is the picture of health.


 I have checked into them and they are quite legit. They have sent a photo of the enclosure, it is room sized with a giant pool. They used to use it for Caimans but they created a huge swamp display for them so the space is available. I don't think he would get the personal time he gets with me but I would never be able to give him that kind of space. Need to think a bit more but I am leaning towards the zoo.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 21, 2016)

Najakeeper said:


> I have checked into them and they are quite legit. They have sent a photo of the enclosure, it is room sized with a giant pool. They used to use it for Caimans but they created a huge swamp display for them so the space is available. I don't think he would get the personal time he gets with me but I would never be able to give him that kind of space. Need to think a bit more but I am leaning towards the zoo.


That sounds like it'd be a fantastic home for him. 

And no he'll not get the same interaction with humans probably but he'll probably not miss that when he's lazing in his pool or wandering round his huge enclosure looking for buried roaches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 23, 2016)

man ill give you credit. i woudlnt be able to do it.. even if they payed the price you payed, free admission etc.. i get reptile and keep it for a few months i get hooked.. 
theres a zoo nearby that contacted us about one of our large anacondas [we do some school and nature seminar type things] and they wanted to adopt.. we have 2.3 they wanted any sex of our larger [20"+] for a large display with a large 900ish gal pool.. we just couldnt do it..even tho its a great one.. wev raised these girls and guys sense they hatched [2 greens 3 yellows] and to me they are family big, goat/pig eating family lol some of these girls i just let roam around the room wiel i clean a cage as aposed to the standard transfer to a clean prepared cage because they are just so calm. i just couldnt do it props man for even considering more then a day lol i gave it about 2 thoughts one was "well we have an extra female yellow.." soon to be interupted by another thought telling me to stop being stupid XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Nov 23, 2016)

pyro fiend said:


> man ill give you credit. i woudlnt be able to do it.. even if they payed the price you payed, free admission etc.. i get reptile and keep it for a few months i get hooked..
> theres a zoo nearby that contacted us about one of our large anacondas [we do some school and nature seminar type things] and they wanted to adopt.. we have 2.3 they wanted any sex of our larger [20"+] for a large display with a large 900ish gal pool.. we just couldnt do it..even tho its a great one.. wev raised these girls and guys sense they hatched [2 greens 3 yellows] and to me they are family big, goat/pig eating family lol some of these girls i just let roam around the room wiel i clean a cage as aposed to the standard transfer to a clean prepared cage because they are just so calm. i just couldnt do it props man for even considering more then a day lol i gave it about 2 thoughts one was "well we have an extra female yellow.." soon to be interupted by another thought telling me to stop being stupid XD


I totally understand, for me it is not easy at all either. I have spent about 9 months with this guy since he was a hatchling. Now he is approaching a meter and is quite tame. He also walks around the house when I let him, which is at least every other day. The only reason I am saying yes here is that it is 100% certain that he will have a better life than I can provide him even though what I can provide is also adequate. I would surely make more money if I wanted to sell him in the open market so it has nothing to do with that either. He is going to live in a giant enclosure and will be admired by folks all that every day, which is what he deserves...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 23, 2016)

pyro fiend said:


> man ill give you credit. i woudlnt be able to do it.. even if they payed the price you payed, free admission etc.. i get reptile and keep it for a few months i get hooked..
> theres a zoo nearby that contacted us about one of our large anacondas [we do some school and nature seminar type things] and they wanted to adopt.. we have 2.3 they wanted any sex of our larger [20"+] for a large display with a large 900ish gal pool.. we just couldnt do it..even tho its a great one.. wev raised these girls and guys sense they hatched [2 greens 3 yellows] and to me they are family big, goat/pig eating family lol some of these girls i just let roam around the room wiel i clean a cage as aposed to the standard transfer to a clean prepared cage because they are just so calm. i just couldnt do it props man for even considering more then a day lol i gave it about 2 thoughts one was "well we have an extra female yellow.." soon to be interupted by another thought telling me to stop being stupid XD


Being a pet owner you've got to ultimately do right by them. Be that having an ill animal put down or giving one up if a phenomenal opportunity comes their way.

Do you give your annies large pools or are they kept with a water bowl? I know most annie keepers keep them like retics. For me I'd give up an annie if it was going to be given a huge enclosure complete with a large pool/pond they could get in.


----------



## basin79 (Nov 23, 2016)

Najakeeper said:


> I totally understand, for me it is not easy at all either. I have spent about 9 months with this guy since he was a hatchling. Now he is approaching a meter and is quite tame. He also walks around the house when I let him, which is at least every other day. The only reason I am saying yes here is that it is 100% certain that he will have a better life than I can provide him even though what I can provide is also adequate. I would surely make more money if I wanted to sell him in the open market so it has nothing to do with that either. He is going to live in a giant enclosure and will be admired by folks all that every day, which is what he deserves...


Put agree but I'd have also liked to been able to give you a like and love too.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 23, 2016)

Najakeeper said:


> I totally understand, for me it is not easy at all either. I have spent about 9 months with this guy since he was a hatchling. Now he is approaching a meter and is quite tame. He also walks around the house when I let him, which is at least every other day. The only reason I am saying yes here is that it is 100% certain that he will have a better life than I can provide him even though what I can provide is also adequate. I would surely make more money if I wanted to sell him in the open market so it has nothing to do with that either. He is going to live in a giant enclosure and will be admired by folks all that every day, which is what he deserves...


i guess i can kinda understand that.. but unless something came up, i dont think i could do it =\ i hope you find a smaller species you wish to keep tho 





basin79 said:


> Being a pet owner you've got to ultimately do right by them. Be that having an ill animal put down or giving one up if a phenomenal opportunity comes their way.
> 
> Do you give your annies large pools or are they kept with a water bowl? I know most annie keepers keep them like retics. For me I'd give up an annie if it was going to be given a huge enclosure complete with a large pool/pond they could get in.


oh yea our annies have pools, may not be 1000 gallons. most have a "kiddie" sized pool thats been modified [so they can be fully submerged] but the females cages even have anough room for a male to soak with them if they wanted.  i know some keep them in boaphiles and whatnot but i just cant do all that i feel like thats like puting you in a prison cell and saying flourish i like for my girls to at least be able to stretch out all the way without touching their tail lol

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## basin79 (Nov 24, 2016)

pyro fiend said:


> i guess i can kinda understand that.. but unless something came up, i dont think i could do it =\ i hope you find a smaller species you wish to keep tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phenomenal to read. Really, really is. I wish all annie keepers provided the same as you do.


----------



## Najakeeper (Nov 24, 2016)

pyro fiend said:


> i guess i can kinda understand that.. but unless something came up, i dont think i could do it =\ i hope you find a smaller species you wish to keep tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome. This is one thing I hate with python keepers as their snakes live their lives in cabinet size enclosures. This is illegal in Switzerland and if you want a large animal, you need to be able to prove to the authorities that you have the means to do so. It is great to see that your anacondas have pools and space.


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 24, 2016)

basin79 said:


> Phenomenal to read. Really, really is. I wish all annie keepers provided the same as you do.


Thanks man! We appreciate that we strive to keep them in actual livable areas and not keep them ti frank out babies (our largest girl was bred once and only after we had 30+ people interested in babies because we wantvthem homed properly)



Najakeeper said:


> That is awesome. This is one thing I hate with python keepers as their snakes live their lives in cabinet size enclosures. This is illegal in Switzerland and if you want a large animal, you need to be able to prove to the authorities that you have the means to do so. It is great to see that your anacondas have pools and space.


Oh wow realy?thats crazy our anacondas take up about as much room as most peoples master bedrooms lmao..
I know what you mean. we have some of our ball pythons in a rack here but its a much biggger then your average breeder would use most use 32qt but we use a like a 80 something for most of them nowadays (babies excluded) with hides, sure they done seem to use it but at least they could if they wanted to!.. it urks me to see a a ball/royal in a naked tub or a 20ft retic or bermese in a 8x3x2 tub.. Iv refused sales over that nonesense..sure it may take a while to clean out the cages, and we have to filter the pools but if i see those cooped up herps i always think "hes in it for the money not the animals"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Nov 27, 2016)

pyro fiend said:


> Thanks man! We appreciate that we strive to keep them in actual livable areas and not keep them ti frank out babies (our largest girl was bred once and only after we had 30+ people interested in babies because we wantvthem homed properly)
> 
> 
> Oh wow realy?thats crazy our anacondas take up about as much room as most peoples master bedrooms lmao..
> I know what you mean. we have some of our ball pythons in a rack here but its a much biggger then your average breeder would use most use 32qt but we use a like a 80 something for most of them nowadays (babies excluded) with hides, sure they done seem to use it but at least they could if they wanted to!.. it urks me to see a a ball/royal in a naked tub or a 20ft retic or bermese in a 8x3x2 tub.. Iv refused sales over that nonesense..sure it may take a while to clean out the cages, and we have to filter the pools but if i see those cooped up herps i always think "hes in it for the money not the animals"


We are not allowed to keep snakes in racks. I had huge rack spaces for ball pythons and I got fined for that.

By the way, check out this beautiful green tree python:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 27, 2016)

Najakeeper said:


> We are not allowed to keep snakes in racks. I had huge rack spaces for ball pythons and I got fined for that.


i kinda wish they did the same here -.- people that pick up feeders or breeder loans always try to say we overkill our space -.-


----------



## Najakeeper (Nov 27, 2016)

pyro fiend said:


> i kinda wish they did the same here -.- people that pick up feeders or breeder loans always try to say we overkill our space -.-


I have heard major snake people claim the animals don't use the space when given and retreat to hides. Biggest BS ever! My ball pythons would always roam their cages at night.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 27, 2016)

Najakeeper said:


> I have heard major snake people claim the animals don't use the space when given and retreat to hides. Biggest BS ever! My ball pythons would always roam their cages at night.


They just tell others and themselves that to make what they do seem acceptable. 

Give a royal a 2ft high viv with branches and it'll climb.


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 27, 2016)

Najakeeper said:


> I have heard major snake people claim the animals don't use the space when given and retreat to hides. Biggest BS ever! My ball pythons would always roam their cages at night.


oh boy do i know that my 300g fm bp is in a 50 gallon breeder tank and uses ever inch.. trust me iv cleaned poop from every corner lmao


----------



## Najakeeper (Dec 11, 2016)

Very difficult weekend for me.

On Friday, I took my beloved Henry out of his terrarium, played with him a little bit and let him swim. Then I broke our trust and put him in a pillow case. After a 7 hour drive, he was taken out of the pillow case and put in a bathtub again for a warm swim. Then he spent the night in a large plastic box for the most amount of comfort he could have in a hotel. Another swim in the morning, some last interactions between keeper and lizard, then back to the dreaded pillow case. The couriers took him from there for another 7 hour drive and he made it to Bordeaux. No photos yet but I have confirmation that he is very healthy albeit somewhat angry. He is settling in his giant new paludarium as we speak. I will get photos soon and post them here, I will also visit him in summer. We have spent about 9 months together and I will miss this one...

But the zoo had an extra yearling Varanus pilbarensis so as a gesture of goodwil, I got him to come home with me  :

Meet Bikgi!







He is no where near tame as Henry but we will build trust with this little boy. All in good time...

I also got a few Leopard Geckos, the male is the highlight of the group:







Photos of the females will follow...

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## basin79 (Dec 11, 2016)

Najakeeper said:


> Very difficult weekend for me.
> 
> On Friday, I took my beloved Henry out of his terrarium, played with him a little bit and let him swim. Then I broke our trust and put him in a pillow case. After a 7 hour drive, he was taken out of the pillow case and put in a bathtub again for a warm swim. Then he spent the night in a large plastic box for the most amount of comfort he could have in a hotel. Another swim in the morning, some last interactions between keeper and lizard, then back to the dreaded pillow case. The couriers took him from there for another 7 hour drive and he made it to Bordeaux. No photos yet but I have confirmation that he is very healthy albeit somewhat angry. He is settling in his giant new paludarium as we speak. I will get photos soon and post them here, I will also visit him in summer. We have spent about 9 months together and I will miss this one...
> 
> ...


A MASSIVE well done for being the best keeper you could possibly be. 

And a fantastic bonus too.

Obviously not as much as yourself but I can't wait to see the pics of him in his mansion. Complete with indoor pool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xenodamus (Dec 12, 2016)

I know how hard it can be, but Kudos on doing what was best for your animals man. I raised my Varanus albigularis ionidesi from a 10" baby to a 4' 10" beast. He was, and still is my favorite animal to date. Spent 1.5 years building trust, but had to donate him eventually due to unforeseen circumstances. It was one of the hardest things I've ever done.


----------



## Najakeeper (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks guys... Still waiting for those photos.

In the meantime, here are my three leo girls for that male:







Still not feeding well after a week spent in their new enclosures. They lived in racks their entire lives and now they are in glass aquariums, which might be the problem. Any good ideas?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 18, 2016)

Najakeeper said:


> Thanks guys... Still waiting for those photos.
> 
> In the meantime, here are my three leo girls for that male:
> 
> ...


Plenty of hides so they can feel comfortable/safe and get away from it all should they feel the need.

Their tails are plenty plump so it won't do them any harm in the short term. 

If you really get worried wax worms will get their attention.


----------



## Najakeeper (Dec 18, 2016)

basin79 said:


> Plenty of hides so they can feel comfortable/safe and get away from it all should they feel the need.
> 
> Their tails are plenty plump so it won't do them any harm in the short term.
> 
> If you really get worried wax worms will get their attention.


Thanks mate.

One is eating reasonably well, the other two might have eaten 2-3 roaches at most last week. I agree that the tail fat is good so I am not super worried but when reptiles don't eat, sleeping is a challenge.

Three females that stay together has a large humid hide and a small dry hide but they mostly stay together in the humid hide. I will separate them if they still don't eat well in the next two weeks.

They were fed crickets and mealworms before. I have roaches but I will order some mealworms to keep in their terrarium at all times. No crickets in my house.


----------



## basin79 (Dec 18, 2016)

Najakeeper said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> One is eating reasonably well, the other two might have eaten 2-3 roaches at most last week. I agree that the tail fat is good so I am not super worried but when reptiles don't eat, sleeping is a challenge.
> 
> ...


Zeus my adult male Tokay goes through stages of not eating much. Some times only 3 adult roaches a week. 

It's a massive change for them to go from a drawer to a viv. I'm sure they'll appreciate the change though.


----------



## Najakeeper (Dec 19, 2016)

basin79 said:


> Zeus my adult male Tokay goes through stages of not eating much. Some times only 3 adult roaches a week.
> 
> It's a massive change for them to go from a drawer to a viv. I'm sure they'll appreciate the change though.


I think they are getting used to the situation. All three females were out hunting tonight. I scared the big one with roaches but the rest stayed out and hunted their meals. The big girl ate a roach yesterday from my hand anyway.

I ordered some mealworms to leave in their terrarium as a permanent source as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 19, 2016)

Najakeeper said:


> I think they are getting used to the situation. All three females were out hunting tonight. I scared the big one with roaches but the rest stayed out and hunted their meals. The big girl ate a roach yesterday from my hand anyway.
> 
> I ordered some mealworms to leave in their terrarium as a permanent source as well.


Good stuff.


----------



## Najakeeper (Dec 22, 2016)

Finally some progress with Bikgi:












The breeder said he absolutely refuses roaches but likes chicken heart so I cut up some today and offered him with added calcium powder. He took a piece from forceps so progress! But then he bolted the little freak . This is going to take time and I also need to give him some pet store bought expensive crickets once in a while...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xenodamus (Dec 23, 2016)

Awesome! I would still at least try roaches with him though. I had a pair of Varanus acanthurus that I bought as 6 month olds, the breeder swore he'd tried everything to get them to eat roaches, but they would only take crickets. I fed them 80% roaches during the years I had them. So you just never know. Also, them being the only dwarf species I've ever kept-if it's worth anything- they also loved crushed head superworms, 1 day old quail(cut up if they're too big), and dusted ground turkey/ chicken hearts/ chicken livers/ chicken gizzards, and were so-so about f/t mice. I've had luck with Varanus that I've kept by starting with tong feeding, then making them come close/ climb the enclosure to get to you and your tongs, then getting them to climb on you-arm/leg to get the food, and then start touching while they're climbing/ eating, and eventually picking them up. Treats are the way to their trust. And letting them make the first move i.e. getting them to climb on you for food, before you start any touching, if possible. An upper priority though, is making sure they can tell you(your hand especially) from food. So let them smell you as much as possible during appropriate times.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Jan 6, 2017)

Xenodamus said:


> Awesome! I would still at least try roaches with him though. I had a pair of Varanus acanthurus that I bought as 6 month olds, the breeder swore he'd tried everything to get them to eat roaches, but they would only take crickets. I fed them 80% roaches during the years I had them. So you just never know. Also, them being the only dwarf species I've ever kept-if it's worth anything- they also loved crushed head superworms, 1 day old quail(cut up if they're too big), and dusted ground turkey/ chicken hearts/ chicken livers/ chicken gizzards, and were so-so about f/t mice. I've had luck with Varanus that I've kept by starting with tong feeding, then making them come close/ climb the enclosure to get to you and your tongs, then getting them to climb on you-arm/leg to get the food, and then start touching while they're climbing/ eating, and eventually picking them up. Treats are the way to their trust. And letting them make the first move i.e. getting them to climb on you for food, before you start any touching, if possible. An upper priority though, is making sure they can tell you(your hand especially) from food. So let them smell you as much as possible during appropriate times.


Thanks mate! Roaches are not working but he started taking fuzzy mice, which is a big step for me. He is also more tolerant to me being around. He also still likes chicken hears.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Najakeeper (Jan 16, 2017)

Quick shot of three of the leos I have and focussing on shedding one:






One is Electric Tangerine, the one I am shedding is Albino Electric Tangerine and the big white one is White and Yellow SnowGlow Typhoon.


----------



## Najakeeper (Jan 17, 2017)

Nothing came out of the previous set of matings but male stopped eating again so I put them together again. Let's see if something happens this time...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Najakeeper (Jan 17, 2017)

Day 2, full on!:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Najakeeper (Mar 6, 2017)

Wow, one shed and this guy looks spectacular now!







Not getting any tamer though...

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Mar 13, 2017)

It is the season for a little bit of rough love:


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Mar 13, 2017)

I like your post venomous collection a lot that Varanus sp. samarensis was awesome and you made a great call to send him to somewhere he can live in such a large enclosure. That nifty little dwarf monitor you got is great too and a lot easier to provide above standard housing so that's cool too. You should look at getting a chahoua gecko, by far my favorite species especially female pine islands.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Mar 13, 2017)

Najakeeper said:


> We are not allowed to keep snakes in racks. I had huge rack spaces for ball pythons and I got fined for that.


Did they even know anything about keeping ball pythons? IMO they do great in large rack setups, like how is the rack any worse than a tank with the same footprint for a snake that likes things warm and dark. If anything racks with large slots are better as they hold humidity better if built right and offer more security to a species that primarily lives in the hollows of termite mounds in the wild.


----------

